# Essex Shooters



## rubber bandit (Oct 20, 2012)

Are there any slingshot shooters out there in the Southend/Leigh-on-Sea area of Essex, or within a twenty mile radius? I would love to pick your brains or have a practice with a fellow enthusiast. I also shoot air weapons in my local HFT club. I am a responsible retired teacher.


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Good luck in finding fellow shooters. I have almost zero in my area. If it was not for my grandfather
I might not be shooting. Good luck mate!


----------



## rubber bandit (Oct 20, 2012)

I have now negotiated permission to use my slingshots at one of my shooting clubs. I am preparing a catch box for the steel ball bearing ammo ready for my first time at some decent long range practice. I can't wait! Wish me luck.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

best of luck post some pics of your catch box and the range your going to if they allow it a video would be great :wave:


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Yea get as many people as you can hooked!


----------

